# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  نحوه ی ساخت بازی آنلاین

## payamka

سلام
یه بازی آنلاین مثل جنگ خانها و... چجوری ساخته میشه؟
با کدوم زبان های برنامه نویسی؟

----------


## storm_saeed

جنگ خان ها و تراوین با php ساخته شده اند 
نحوه ساختشم که یه سری برنامه نویسی هسته بازی رو به عهدا دارن یسری هم طراحی شخصیت و دیزاینو اینجور چیزا 
تو گوگل سرچ کنید اسکریپت کلون تراوین یک نمونه کلون از بازی تراوین هستش میتونید تو لوکال نصبش کنید و بفهمید چه جوری نوشته شده و ...

----------


## payamka

برای ظاهر سایت چی؟آیا به فلش نیاز هست؟

----------


## storm_saeed

منظورت از ظاهر سایت چیه؟
میشه کدای php رو که نوشتید در قالب فلش بذارید مثلا میشه نقشه بازی در خان وارز رو در قالب فلش ساخت 
ولی این بازی هارو بدون فلش ساختند ولی بعضی قسمتاشو به دلخواه از فلش استفاده کردن
بعضی بازی ها مثل مثلا بازی موتورسواری میان در قالب فلش مینویسن بعد فایلشو تو سایت بارگذاری میکنن و قابل بازی کردنه

----------


## poriyakh

سلام من یک بازی تخته نرد با جاوااسکریپت نوشتم و یک سایت با php. حالا می خوام کسایی که عضو سایتم می شند بتونند با هم تخته بازی کنند. از اینجا به بعدش را نمی دونم باید چه کار کنم؟ چه طوری 2 نفر به هم متصل میشند ؟ چه الگوریتمی وجود داره ؟ خودم فکر کردم که سایت به صورت رندوم یک نفر که آنلاین هست را برای بازی انتخاب کنه ، بعدش شماره تاس ها توی دیتابیس ذخیره بشه و بعد وقتی بازیکن بازیش را انجام داد روی دکمه done کلیک کرد ، اطلاعات توی دیتابیس ذخیره بشه و برای بازیکن دوم ارسال بشه . آیا این الگوریتم درسته ؟ بازی های آنلاینی مثل این چه طور ساخته میشند؟ الگوریتم دوم که به ذهنم رسید اینه که شاید باید port بین دو طرف ایجاد بشه و آن ها بتونند باهم اطلاعات را رد و بدل کنند. لطفا کمکم کنید و بگید که چه الگریتمی درسته؟ استاندارد این کار چی هست؟

----------


## LastAirbender

سلام ، راستش من تاحالا بازی تخته نرد بازی نکردم و نمیدونم چی هست ولی باید بگم شما قسمت اصلی کار رو که همون ساخت بازی هست انجام دادین ، معمولا برای قسمت اینترفیس فلش یا جاوااسکریپت (با استفاده از ajax)  استفاده میشه ، بنابراین شما کد جاوا اسکریپتش رو نوشتید و مونده کمی کد PHP و کد جاوا اسکریپت مربوط به ajax (برای تعامل با PHP) که بازی رو داینامیک بکنید.. موفق باشید..

----------


## poriyakh

مرسی از کمکتون. بنابراین باید برنامه نویسی ajax را یاد بگیرم .

----------


## poriyakh

> مرسی از کمکتون. بنابراین باید برنامه نویسی ajax را یاد بگیرم .


سلام من کتاب ajax را خوندم ولی باز نمی دونم باید چه کار کنم . کلا بازی های آنلاین با چه الگریتمی نوشته میشند ؟ و باید دنبال چه منابعی باشم ؟

----------


## tadayoni

دوست عزیز بازی ها شرایط مختلفی دارند و باید اول ببینید بازی شما توی چه سبکی هست
برخی بازی ها بیشتر روی بحث اطلاعاتی و پایگاه داده های خودشون تمرکز دارن. مثلا تراوین و امثال اون. توی اینطور بازی های بیشتر باید بحث کدنویسی سمت سرور انجام بشه و گرافیک کار قسمت کوچیکی هستش
برخی بازی ها بیشتر بحث گرافیکی هستش و باید بیشتر روی کارهای گرافیکی که با html5, js, web gl و ... هستش کار کنید مثل بازی که توی لینک زیر گذاشتم
http://race.assassinscreedpirates.com/
انواع سبک بازی های دیگه هم وجود داره که باید با اونها آشنا بشید و تحقیق کنید

در کل اول باید ببینید بازی مورد نظر شما توی کدوم دسته قرار میگیره و بعد برید و در رابطه با موارد مورد نیاز اون دسته از بازی ها تحقیق کنید

----------


## omid1379h

سلام 
من میخواستم بدونم که بازی کلش اف کلنز را به چه برنامه های ساختن ؟

----------


## tick-tock

دوستاي عزيز علاقه مند. لطفا در مورد سوكت پروگرمينگ مطالعه كنيد. موفق باشيد

----------


## pyramid_ali

بازی آنلاین بین دو نفر به صورت همزمان اگه میخوای بنویسی یا باید از HTML5 و جاوا اسکریپت و api سوکت html5 استفاده کنی، یا اینکه بری سراغ node.js! البته شاید بشه کارای دیگه ای هم انجام داد ولی کلا یوزر اینترفیس بازی ربطی به php نداره، php در اصل نقش هسته ی بازی شما رو داره! شما اگه اسکریپت بازی ها رو بگیرید و نگاه کنید همشون یک بخش engine دارن که عملیات منطقی مربوط به بازی (مثله محاسبات) توی پشت صحنه انجام میدن! برای تغییر شکل صفحه تعامل کاربر با بازی باید از javascript استفاده کنید! تغییراتی هم که توی بازی انجام میشه رو باید به صورت ajax به موتور بازیتون ارسال کنید و نتایج رو دریافت کنید! (وارد کردن اطلاعات تو دیتابیسم توی بخش engine انجام میشه)
کلا نوشتن بازی قبل از اینکه به syntax مربوط بشه نیاز به فهم برنامه نویسی داره! شما اگه میخوای یه بازی متوسط بنویسی باید به مفاهیم design pattern و object oriented مسلط باشی!

----------

